# sks p50 chromoplastic Guards



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2016)

Before i buy a set on line i thought i would just check if anybody has a set of lightly used either black or silver finish they want to sell ?

For 700c


----------



## Steve T (14 Nov 2016)

I've got a brand new pair of these :-

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sks-bluemels-road-mudguard-set/

They are black- they didn't fit the intended bike ( the secteur ) I paid around £15 for them.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2016)

Steve T said:


> I've got a brand new pair of these :-
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sks-bluemels-road-mudguard-set/
> 
> They are black- they didn't fit the intended bike ( the secteur ) I paid around £15 for them.



what width are they @Steve T ?


----------



## Steve T (15 Nov 2016)

I'll have a look later on, 35mm I believe but I will check.


----------



## davidphilips (15 Nov 2016)

only thing i have is a set of guards less the metal stays there are for 700 wheels and wide, will hunt them out if any good.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2016)

Steve T said:


> I'll have a look later on, 35mm I believe but I will check.



ok let me know



davidphilips said:


> only thing i have is a set of guards less the metal stays there are for 700 wheels and wide, will hunt them out if any good.



got any pics or links they are for 700 x 32 tyres on the cdf


----------



## Steve T (15 Nov 2016)

I forgot to look in the shed this eve -will do first thing tomorrow..


----------



## davidphilips (16 Nov 2016)

just found them theres no brackets bolts or clips and they are appox 48mm wide, maybe only of use to you if you have a broken set and could use fittings from it.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2016)

davidphilips said:


> just found them theres no brackets bolts or clips and they are appox 48mm wide, maybe only of use to you if you have a broken set and could use fittings from it.


if they are for 700's then the should be fine let me just check the stays i have are for that fitting


----------



## Steve T (16 Nov 2016)

Mudguard pictures 35mm let me know if you want them otherwise I'll either send them back to wiggle ( they do free returns)or post up here.

Found the receipt it was £14.61 so would like that if poss.

I'm in Wellingborough tonight between 5 and 6 if you want them dropped off.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2016)

Steve T said:


> View attachment 151416
> View attachment 151417
> Mudguard pictures 35mm let me know if you want them otherwise I'll either send them back to wiggle ( they do free returns)or post up here.
> 
> ...


@Steve T i am afraid they will be too narrow but thanks for the offer


----------



## davidphilips (16 Nov 2016)

yes there are for 700 wheels they where fitted to my touring bike but i fitted narrower guards and a friend wanted the fittings, dont know how i can wrap them for post if needed, maybe just put some bubble wrap round them and hope they dont get broken?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2017)

Steve T said:


> View attachment 151416
> View attachment 151417
> Mudguard pictures 35mm let me know if you want them otherwise I'll either send them back to wiggle ( they do free returns)or post up here.
> 
> ...



@Steve T do you still have these gathering dust ?


----------



## Steve T (7 Jan 2017)

Indeed I do - know someone who wants em?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2017)

Steve T said:


> Indeed I do - know someone who wants em?



yep me i think

do they have a reflector on the rear ?


----------



## Steve T (8 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> yep me i think
> 
> do they have a reflector on the rear ?


No reflector I'm afraid but a rather fetching spray flap on the rear. I am in Welly most evenings taking one or other of the kids to dancing/gymnastics etc so let me know and I can drop it off and have a look at your latest collection of bikes at the same time ...


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2017)

Steve T said:


> No reflector I'm afraid but a rather fetching spray flap on the rear. I am in Welly most evenings taking one or other of the kids to dancing/gymnastics etc so let me know and I can drop it off and have a look at your latest collection of bikes at the same time ...



ok apart from Mon , Tues or Wed take your pick

just let me know


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> ok apart from Mon , Tues or Wed take your pick
> 
> just let me know



ok scrub those nights as got parents evening on thurs , just drop me a pm


----------



## Steve T (9 Jan 2017)

Hi Martin,

Just let me know when is convenient - we are in Wellingborough most evening even Fridays! The joys of parenthood eh?


----------



## Steve T (29 Jan 2017)

Hi Martin,

I'd forgotten about this but having a clear in anticipation of a new shed - do you still want these mudguards?


----------

